# 0.25 oz per acre equals what for 1,000 sq feet?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I just ordered from DoMyOwn and it states 0.25 oz per acre.

I have 1,000 square feet I will be spraying, and I'd like to do it in either one or two gallons.

What does that equal for mix ratio?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

0.15 grams per 1000 sq ft. Good idea to practice with plain water to see what it is like to spray 1000 sq ft evenly.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

One acre is 43,560 sqft.

0.25 oz / 43.560 sqft =0.0057 oz/1,000 sqft.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> One acre is 43,560 sqft.
> 
> 0.25 oz / 43.560 sqft =0.0057 oz/1,000 sqft.


Holy crap - that's like one drop.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> 0.15 grams per 1000 sq ft. Good idea to practice with plain water to see what it is like to spray 1000 sq ft evenly.


I'm sorry - math was never my strong suit. That looks to be 0.005 ounces. How can I measure such a small amount?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Should be able to find a 0.5ml or 1ml Syringe.....0057oz = 0.17 ml


----------



## TinyLawn (Jun 24, 2019)

What product?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

To avoid confusion I state the quantity in grams. That gets weighed out on a gram scale capable of measuring down to 0.01 grams.

Metsulfuron Methyl 60 DF


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> To avoid confusion I state the quantity in grams. That gets weighed out on a gram scale capable of measuring down to 0.01 grams.
> 
> Metsulfuron Methyl 60 DF


Thank you. I couldn't find the DF as DoMyOwn says it's discontinued. In reading the labels and comparing active ingredients the MSM Turf looked to be the same ingredients as the discontinued DF.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, in actuality, MSM Turf has the correct labeling for lawn use. MSM 60 DF was labeled for bare ground and pasture use.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Should be able to find a 0.5ml or 1ml Syringe.....0057oz = 0.17 ml


Thank you for the advice. Just ordered off Amazon due to your suggestion.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Should be able to find a 0.5ml or 1ml Syringe.....0057oz = 0.17 ml
> ...


If you are measuring out MSM Turf, note that it is a dry product - you will not use a syringe for that.

Dry products are measured in ounces weight or grams. Liquid products are measured in fluid ounces or milliliters. Ounces weight ≠ fluid ounces. This is very important to understand.

You need a gram scale for measuring out small amounts of dry product. :thumbup:


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > UFG8RMIKE said:
> ...


@Greendoc and @Ware for the win!

When are you going to get @Ware to change your username to DFW_Zoysia?


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

(2019 NEW) Digital Pocket Scale, 200g-0.01g Mini Scale, Highly Accurate Multifunction with Premium Stainless Steel Finish, LCD Backlit Display, 6 Units, Auto Off, Tare (Green,Battery Included) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QL5DBTP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_i3lxDbY4P6B2R

Try to buy something like that. These are highly accurate. Personally i have business and sold similar and currently use only those for herbecide. No matter what scale reallly with 0.01 gram sensivity.
You can find with $8 shipping included which one Ware shared in eBay but personally not advised. It is worth to buy better scale since .25 gram cannot be weight correctly with cheap ones and sometimes result cannot be recover  
people complaint for sometimes about herbecide damage, i beleive this is one of factor...

Also you can buy 1gr fix weight and make sure scale show correctly each time...


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

drewwitt said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Bermuda said:
> ...


Dry product? CRAP!

I guess I will get the scale but now I feel like a drug dealer. "Honest officer...that residue on my personal sized scale is for my grass...I mean my lawn...."

@ware is welcome to change my name anytime to DFW_Zoysia! LOL


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Great post !


----------

